# Should I buy a used 2000 Stumpjumper m2 Comp



## furrymsh (Apr 24, 2015)

Hello, I currently ride a 1991 trek 8000 aluminum with deore dx components and looking to upgrade to a more modern bike. I saw a 2000 Specialized Stumpjumper m2 comp on craigslist for $300. Would this be a big upgrade for me? Is it still worth $300 even though it 15 years old? The owner says it in good condition and every thing works, but I know specialized frames sometimes crack.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

2000 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 - New and Used Bike Value









It has to fit, so ride it.


----------



## gr7070 (Apr 21, 2015)

While I'm a newb to mountain biking I've put plenty of miles in a saddle. 

I just don't see how it's that much of an upgrade to bother, for one. It's only 9 years newer and all 15! years old. 

Secondly, it didn't have the modern aspects I want most in even a lower level mtb - 27.5 or 29 and disc brakes. 

Plus there's the potential did a ton of wear and tear. Even if you know there's little the above two points are overwhelming to me. 

And without any research I'm not convinced at all that is even worth $300, I suspect not???

For a few bucks more you can get a solid, cheap, but modern bike.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

No!

Why? It's 15 years old, rim brakes, old components.....

Rim brakes used to kill my palms on the downhills. You can find a more modern bike with good components at that price. What is your max budget? I'd suggest getting a bike with disk hydraulic brakes in the first place.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

I like it but I'm old school. I'd probably still be riding your 8000 over most modern bikes. That being said, modern bikes ride so much better. They stop better, ride smoother, are easier on your back etc. Still, hard to beat the fun of a good old 26" hardtail. A few months back my friend went to Skip Barber racing school and was telling me that of all the cars, the hyundai genesis was the most fun. Why? Because you could beat the hell out of it and it wasn't too much car for the track. That's how I feel about new bikes. Obviously there are places and riders that have different requirements, but I love the "raw" feel of these old bikes.


----------



## sammon287 (Apr 7, 2010)

I have a 93 Trek 8000 if you want an upgrade. Actually, I won't part with it. I bought new bikes in 03 and 2012. If I were you, I would try hard to save more and get something newer.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Does your 8000 have suspension?

Though I'd be leaning against a 2000 bike being an upgrade over a well-functioning '90s bike. While I'm not super-bullish on the new wheel sizes, I think new suspension and disc brakes are both a pretty big deal.


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, he's right. imo a lot more happened technology wise from 2000 to 2010 than from 1990 to 2000.


----------



## thearoom (Aug 11, 2020)

*My 2000 stumpy absolutely perfect*


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

no. 

1k will get you a modern hardtail and youd be better of on it.


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

BushwackerinPA said:


> no.
> 
> 1k will get you a modern hardtail and youd be better of on it.


OP asked the question 5 years ago. I like your answer, but hope he's still not waiting.


----------

